# Visit Dubai for job hunting



## vikasabari (Jan 14, 2017)

Dear All,

I would like to know the opinion and current job market in Dubai.

I have 10 years of experience in Supply chain industry and working as Warehouse Supervisor. I would like to visit Dubai to hunting the job by coming March 2017. 

I would like to know from the forum users that is this correct time to visit Dubai for job hunting and Can i have get good opportunity in Supply chain management.?

Please advice and share your thoughts.


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

Companies are not really hiring much as of now, but situation seems to be getting better with oil prices going up. February onwards is a good time to come looking for a job, since company budgets for hiring would've been approved by then. It may take some time to land with the right job but keep trying. All the best!


----------

